# Fishing Report



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Kwesi 5 keeper blues, plus about 6 dinks

Andre 0 blues, 12 dinks

WOOD *SKUNK!!!!!!!*






































































































































































Details in member's section....


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

At the peake?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big E said:


> At the peake?


Naw ... it has been a few years for me but that looks like PLO.

thanx for the pics! Nice report!


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

yep thats plo, i can tell by the cpvc pipe for used fishing line in the one pic, nice catch guys.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Seems like fun . . . you love blues just as much as Chump.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Seems like fun . . . you love blues just as much as Chump.


Don't forget Cyg. He's a blue fan as well.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Andre 0 blues, 12 dinks


I caught near a dozen before I told you the fish were breaking 

Kid your so happy you caught some fish you post in 2 forums ..Why ?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Blues are good eatin to me!:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Andre said:


> Kid your so happy you caught some fish you post in 2 forums ..Why ?




baaaaaa hahahahah


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> I caught near a dozen before I told you the fish were breaking
> 
> Kid your so happy you caught some fish you post in 2 forums ..Why ?


opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Andre im calling you out*

You call throwing a lure in the middle of 50 dinks fishing? It would have taken more skill catching them with a cast net!! Poser!!!!!! Instead of playing with you dink!! You should have been filming me cast my HDX maybe you would have learned something!!

You been fishing 30 years and still haven't learned anything. I believe I even saw you with ur reel upside down!!!! Old Arse Rookie!!!


You still my buddy! We all need to have a slightly retarded friend!! Andre (corky) Jenkins!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

The token has spoken !!!!!!!!!!!!!

*********A WBB gone wild ********


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

R u calling me a token WBB?



Andre said:


> The token has spoken !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A WBB gone wild


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm intrigued with this dialogue. Are you guys playin' around or what . . . I don't see any smilees opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

BTW, the token WBB position is taken by Fishbait.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Andre is my boy! It's all in fun! Actually every post I do is all in fun!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

We r just joking ...The kid finally caught something to brag about 

I'm just rattling his cage 

Again nice job kid


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Token*

Token? If you are referring to what I think you are.... I was not the first Black guy (short) inlisted me the WBB! LOL. Talk to your boy!!!




kmw21230 said:


> R u calling me a token WBB?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> BTW, the token WBB position is taken by Fishbait.


Who you callin' a token? opcorn: Everyone knows I run the show and call the shots!   opcorn:

As for WBBs gone wild, that's our resident freak show, Okimavich!  It must be the Russian side of him. 

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm Irish.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

okimavich said:


> I'm Irish.


See what I mean....


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

:fishing::beer::beer::beer:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: I believe you Okimavich!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

glantier said:


> :fishing::beer::beer::beer:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: I believe you Okimavich!


Well after all that beer and salty popcorn, you should.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Way to jack a thread boys . . .


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

You *WBB *dudes are a RIOT!! 

Once you get hold of a thread there's no stopping y'all! 

So - Cygnus is a Blues Fan? Me, too! Nothing like catching them! 

Steve


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice fish you got there


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

not really but thanks anyway.. We nned to hook up



fresh bunker said:


> nice fish you got there


----------

